# Bertstrips



## LofaSofa (Jun 4, 2018)

Post Bertstrips.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Flustercuck (Jun 4, 2018)

I don't have a high enough IQ to understand Bertstrips


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 4, 2018)

Flustercuck said:


> I don't have a high enough IQ to understand Bertstrips


I hope this helps:


Spoiler: You know what it is...


----------



## Tranhuviya (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## I Exist (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Rotus (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Overcast (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Sperglord Dante (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## nekotlc (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Brit Crust (Jun 5, 2018)

Posting a few of my favorites.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## GV 998 (Jun 6, 2018)

my personal favorite


----------



## Brit Crust (Jun 6, 2018)

Part 2 of my favorites dump.


----------



## nekotlc (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Surewould (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Fandom Trash (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Surewould (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## nekotlc (Jun 8, 2018)

here's a funny one


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## TheMonkeyMan (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Brit Crust (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Red Hood (Jul 10, 2018)

I don't know why, the Grover ones are my favorites.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Yippen (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## LofaSofa (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## nekotlc (Jul 30, 2018)

View attachment 507513


----------



## nekotlc (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## nekotlc (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Tetra (Aug 3, 2018)

dumping my entire collection


----------



## nekotlc (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## nekotlc (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 11, 2018)

Splitting these into a few different posts for... reasons.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 11, 2018)

This one is probably my favorite.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 11, 2018)

Second favorite.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Cake Farts (Nov 12, 2018)

FatFuckFrank said:


> View attachment 590641
> Second favorite.


nigga spoiler your shit instead of triple posting


----------



## Brit Crust (Nov 12, 2018)

Ouch.


----------



## LofaSofa (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Bread Fetishist (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Bread Fetishist (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Brit Crust (Feb 14, 2019)




----------

